# Backups

## Lockheed

Backups gehören ja zu den Dingen die irrsinnig wichtig sind - nie vorhanden sind, wenn eine Festplatte eingeht - und etwas dass viele Systemadministratoren - mich miteinbezogen - nicht konsequent in periodischen Abständen durchführen... 

Begründung: Keine Zeit, keine Lust, wird schon nix passieren, ...

Jetzt hab ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Ein Backup auf eine andere andere Festplatte wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber wenn mal der Controller was hat oder sonst was, sind die Dateien weg... Es ist ja auch nicht notwendig Verzeichnisse mit den ganzen Binaries und so weiter zu sichern, sondern eher Dokumente, Mails, Konfigurationsdateien... sprich fast nur Text. 

Interessant wäre ein kleines Skript welches beim Herunterfahren mittels rsync ausgewählte Verzeichnisse auf einen USB-Stick kopiert, komprimiert und "beschriftet". Wenn kein USB-Stick angesteckt ist, fährt der PC ganz normal herunter und sonst heißts eben einmal am Tag vor dem Ausschalten Stick anstecken, warten bis der PC heruntergefahren ist, Abstecken und mit einem sicheren Gefühl schlafen gehen  :Smile: 

Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## Mr.Big

" Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es!"

Tu es wenn Du denkst es die richtige Variante für Dich!  :Wink: 

Ich persönlich sichere immer komplett, ist wesentlich einfacher und schneller im Ernstfall wieder herzustellen.

Da ich auf meinem jetzigen Laptop auch schon die 2.Platte drinhabe, weiß ich bestens wovon ich rede.   :Wink: 

Gruß,

J.

----------

## energyman76b

usb-Sticks sind allerdings lahmarschig und ziemlich winzig.

Was spricht gegen ein feines Bandlaufwerk?

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Die Kosten und die Tatsache das für (fast) alle nen scsi controller braucht  :Wink: 

----------

## Masta Pete

Also ich hab da ne kleine USB2 Platte und ein Skript das rsync -varu --delete ausführt. Das führe ich immer aus wenn mir fad ist(Was leider viel zu selten passiert und ich schon 2x eine leere platte hatte und kein backup  :Very Happy:  )

Aber was was automatisch und schnell sichert wäre vor allem für notebooks und wlans sehr praktisch. vielleicht würde ich dann auch mal mitn sichern beginnen  :Wink: 

lg

pete

----------

## mrsteven

Ich mache meine Backups hiermit:

```
rsync -avH --numeric-ids --delete --delete-excluded --exclude-from="/root/.backup-excludes" --progress $EXTRA_OPTS \

    / /mnt/usb
```

Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen vorher die USB-Platte unter /mnt/usb zu mounten. Entsprechend sollte /root/.backup-excludes mindestens folgende Zeilen enthalten:

```
/mnt/usb/*

/dev/*

/proc/*

/sys/*
```

Und nimm eine USB-Platte, Sticks sind praktisch immer zu klein.

Ich habe mir auch schon mal überlegt, ob ich auf die USB-Platte in eine zusätzliche Partition ein Rettungssystem installieren soll, das das System automatisch wiederherstellt, wenn ich von der USB-Platte boote. War mir dann aber doch zu aufwändig, denn ich habe mein Backup (seit ich es habe) bisher nur einmal gebraucht, nämlich als ich eine größere Platte eingebaut habe... Dafür habe ich mein System schon häufiger gekillt, ohne dass ich ein Backup hatte... Backups sind halt wie Regenschirme: Hat man eins, braucht man es nicht; hat man keins, bräuchte man eins...  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

Wieso sicherst du nicht Konsequent mit rsync oder tar ins Samba Netzwerk ?

Ich habe hier die Backups auf 2 Maschinen liegen und habe keine Mehrkosten, weil alles schon da war/ist.

Der Windows Rechner ist eigtl. nur selten in Gebrauch aber ziemlich häufig an und falls ich nun mal was "verfrimmel" habe ich es noch lokal auf einer extra Partition liegen..

tost

----------

## ixo

Ein Backup, was nur die letzte Version sichert, ist kein Backup. Wenn eine Datei aus irgendeinem Grund kaputt ist (z.B. weil das Programm sie zerstört hat oder man selbst irgendeinen Bockmist gebaut hat) wird auch nur die kaputte Version gesichert.

Sicherungen auf den usb-Stick (vorher zip-Laufwerk) habe ich auch eine Zeitlang 'mal regelmäßig gemacht, und zwar wenn ich längere Zeit mit dem Laptop unterwegs war. Ich habe dafür (und auch jetzt für die Server Sicherung zu Hause) http://sf.net/projects/storebackup genommen. Das dürfte exakt auf Deine Bedürfnisse passen.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Ein Backup, was nur die letzte Version sichert, ist kein Backup. Wenn eine Datei aus irgendeinem Grund kaputt ist (z.B. weil das Programm sie zerstört hat oder man selbst irgendeinen Bockmist gebaut hat) wird auch nur die kaputte Version gesichert. 

 

Dafür habe ich zum einen noch ein anderes Backup (dann jedoch zwangsweise ein bissel älter) und/oder wird jedes Backup bevor es fertiggestellt wird nochmals auf Integrität überprüft..

tost

----------

## Lockheed

Werd mir das storebackup mal anschauen, danke!

Ich meine ja nicht, dass die Backups immer überschrieben werden müssen, sondern eben immer die letzten 3 aufbewahrt werden oder so. Oder man macht ein Fullbackup und sichert dann echt immer nur die täglichen Änderungen in jeweils eigenen Dateien (ist zwar dann zeitaufwändiger zum Wiederherstellen, braucht aber viel weniger Platz)

----------

## l3u

Kuckst du hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817.html

----------

## Lockheed

Danke das Skript ist sehr gut für ein Full-Backup!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Backups gehören ja zu den Dingen die irrsinnig wichtig sind - nie vorhanden sind, wenn eine Festplatte eingeht - und etwas dass viele Systemadministratoren - mich miteinbezogen - nicht konsequent in periodischen Abständen durchführen... 

 

 *Lockheed wrote:*   

> Begründung: Keine Zeit, keine Lust, wird schon nix passieren, ...

 

Diesbezüglich kann ich auf die aktuellste C't Ausgabe (c't 09/2006) verweisen. Die haben diesen Monat einen Themenschwerpunkt auf Backup gesetzt. Zuerst werden auf einigen Seiten die Szenarien diverser Backupstrategien aufgezeigt (und was daran alles schief gehen kann [Hier kann man den Artikel Online lesen]).

Weitere Artikel beschäftigen sich mit dem "aufspüren" von wichtigen und unwichtigen (z.B. automatisch erstellten Configs etc.) zu backupenden Daten, dem effizienten sichern von Emails, Backup Programmen für Windows XP sowie dem automatischen sichern per Script.

Der Letzte Artikel ist zwar für XP zugeschnitten, kann jedoch problemlos auch unter Linux verwendung finden (rsync).

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## toskala

ich sichere auf n bandlaufwerk mit tar.

da wo das nich geht eben mit tar auf ne platte.

und da wo auch das nich gehen sollte tar | ssh...

sollte wider erwarten auch dies nicht gehen ist die box nicht backupwürdig.

----------

## Lockheed

Naja wieviele Privatpersonen haben schon ein Bandlaufwerk  :Smile: 

----------

## energyman76b

leioder viel zu wenige.

Dabei gibt es bezahlbare Laufwerke bei ebay. Ein älteres DLT kostet wirklich nicht die Welt und die Dinger sind so gut wie unkaputtbar.

Natürlich darf man nicht auf ein DAT-Laufwerk reinfallen. Das verspricht nur ärger ...

----------

## hoschi

Ich lege meine Daten einfach sauber im Homeverzeichnis ab (ich bin ein Feind aller Musikplayer/Bildbetrachter mit Datenbanken, besonders die Programme die einen dazu zwingen wollen), und in einem Verzeichnis liegen auch alle wichtigen Konfigurationsdateien. Die brenne ich per Hand etwa einmal im Monat.

Das Betriebssystem sichere ich nicht selbst, dafuer gibt es eine Gentoo-CD die man auch ohne Netzwerk (keine Minimal-CD* - ein Backup das netzabhaengig ist, ist kein Backup) installieren kann, einlegen Stage3 drauf und in 30-60 Minuten ist man zurueck im Spiel.

*Ausser man heisst Linus Torvalds, der laed man einfach alles ins Web hoch, irgendwer wirds schon kopieren, und mit google wird man denjenigen schon irgendwie finden. Irgendwann mal muss der Herr Linus gesagt haben, dass er nie ein Backup macht, er reicht ja aus alles ins Internet zu befoerden.

Beim Server wuerde ich allerdings auch das komplette System sichern, womoeglich sogar taeglich. Und dann einmal pro Woche nochmal per Hand (man weiss nie, was dummes passieren kann).

----------

## hoschi

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich sichere auf n bandlaufwerk mit tar.

 

Du bist doch nur parameterfaul  :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

cat backup.line

tar -cpsvvf /dev/tape /  --exclude=/proc --exclude=/dev --exclude=/filme --exclude=/sys --exclude=/var/tmp --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/usr/portage --exclude=/udev --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/home/ --exclude=/backup-files --exclude=backup-fehler --exclude=/usr/src --totals 1 >/backup.files 2 >/backup.fehler

wie war das mit Parameterfaul?

----------

## schachti

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Betriebssystem sichere ich nicht selbst, dafuer gibt es eine Gentoo-CD die man auch ohne Netzwerk (keine Minimal-CD* - ein Backup das netzabhaengig ist, ist kein Backup) installieren kann, einlegen Stage3 drauf und in 30-60 Minuten ist man zurueck im Spiel.
> 
> 

 

Ich sichere aus Bequemlichkeit immer die komplette / Partition mit allen eingehängten Mounts (außer den reinen Datenplatten mit Musik etc.). Das Einspielen des Backups ist dann deutlich bequemer, als ein neues System aufzusetzen, von Hand alle benötigtenProgramme zu installieren, Konfigurationsdateien aus dem Backup einzuspielen etc. Braucht zwar mehr Zeit (und mehr Platz), aber da sich das ja automatisieren läßt, startet man das Skript einfach am Samstag Abend um 20 Uhr, und wenn der Blockbuster im TV zu Ende ist, ist auch das Backup fertig.  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   ich sichere auf n bandlaufwerk mit tar. 
> 
> Du bist doch nur parameterfaul 

 

stymmt  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

wusste ich es doch   :Laughing: 

----------

